# Looking forward to 2016



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

2015 ended with a bang. Sagan attacked and time trialed his way into the rainbow jersey in Richmond and Aru and Dumoulin battled it out for the Vuelta title and recognition as the king of the future great stage racers. There were great moments throughout, but it all came to a close and now 2015 is gone. Well, believe it or not, it's that time again as we are less than a month away before the season kicks off again in San Luis and Australia. New team kits and new bikes are being released. Free agents are joining their new teams for training camps and the talk is no longer about what was won or lost last year, but who will lead each race next year and how they plan to win. All of this has my cycling fan juices flowing again and signals it's time to start thinking about 2016 and what lies ahead. As usual, these are a few of the interesting races/team dynamics/scenarios I am eager to see play out.

The Races

The Spring Classics: Some of my favorite races on the calendar given the excitement and drama they typically produce in one single day. 

*Ettix Quickstep should be poised to have another great Spring. Despite their losses, they still have one of the deepest Classics squads and seem determined to transform some of those counteless podiums into victories. Boonen, Terpstra, and Stybar, are all still there and should be major players in the cobbled races. 

There is a major Classics void on the Etixx roster though. Former World Champion Kwiatkowski left the squad to join Sky at the end of the season. I'm not sure anyone on their roster can fill his shoes in the Ardennes. It should be fun to watch new addition Dan Martin and promising youngster Alaphilipe try though. Both have shown the ability to be good, but will it happen this year at Etixx when the pressure is on? The guy I expect the most from this Spring for them is Stybar. I can feel it coming in the air tonight....

*Degenkolb and Kristoff should continue to be the cream of the crop when it comes to the tough guys of the Classics. It seemed like they won everything last year. Can Sep VanMarcke and Peter Sagan finally challenge them? I expect both to bounce back after less than stellar starts to the season last year. Will it be enough to get 1 or 2 big wins each? I think so. 

*Sagan now carries the burden of the rainbow stripes. Can he avoid the curse and make good on success in the Spring? I expect to see a focused, fit, and and determined Sagan this year, but he did just get married and his team owner has announced that he is leaving the sport. How does that impact the team's performance?

*Do Cancellara and Boonen have anything left?

*Cannondale Pro Cycling has revamped its Classics team with a few key additions. They haven't been a factor since Van Marcke left. It will be interesting to see if Lagter, Clarke, and crew can make something happen for the boys in green.

*MTN/Dimension Data added a bunch of former Classics challengers last year, but didn't get many wins out of the deal. I expect better production this year and I expect good races from Cummings, Eisel, and Edvald Boassan Hagen now that roles have become clearer in the team.

*What will we see from Gilbert, GVA, and BMC? Van Avermaet has been a bridesmaid so many times it's not even funny. It sounds like he is determined to take that extra step, calling all of his podiums last year "not good enough." Gilbert should be a factor again in the Ardennes, but can he close the gap on Valverde, who has been so dominant there the last couple of seasons. 

*The Ardennes, my favorite races during my favorite part of the season along with the Tour of Flanders and Strade Bianchi. The question to be asked here is obvious. Who can stop Valverde? Will age slow him down? Will a young challenger like Michael "Bling" Matthews or Alaphilipe rise to the occasion? Other interesting questions are: can Kwiatkowski keep the strong performances going and build on what he has already accomplished now that he is riding for Sky? Are Rodriguez's and Gilbert's best Ardennes races behind them or are they still threats to win? Can Simon Gerrans recover from a series of bad accidents to return to the kind of form that made him a serious threat in races that seem to be tailor made for his skills? Is Warren Barguil ready to challenge for a podium? Can Dan Martin finally stay on his bike and deliver the goods? I like Valverde, Kwiatkowski and Matthews here. Alaphilipe shows promise as well. Slagter is my dark horse. If I had to choose one, I am going with Bling Matthews. He's one of my favorite racers to watch and I feel like it's his time. 

The Grand Tours

*I have to start with two of the same questions I had last year: Which Nibali will we see early and often in 2016 and can anyone beat Froome and Sky in the TdF? Nibali remains a mystery. He's stellar at parts of the season and invisible at others. He said he plans to accomplish more early in the season this year, but who knows with him. My guess is that this is his last year at Astana since it seems like the internal pressure, doping violations, and fighting have gotten the best of him at times. Sky continues to dominate the sport's most popular race. Who looks ready to challenge them? Movistar seems the closest, they added significant depth this offseason with Moreno and Bentacour and Quintana is working hard on his TT. Will that be enough to close the gap?

*BMC added Porte to Van Garderen and it sounds like the two will share leadership duties at the TdF. Will this motivate Tejay to improve, provide the team with another option, or destroy Tejay's confidence? He looked good in the TdF buildup races last year, but when was the last time the split leadership thing worked out for a team? 

*I have to ask this one again as well: Will we finally see the head to head battle among a healthy and on form Froome, Nibali, Contador, and Quintana for the entire length of the TdF? Let's hope so, because I don't think the TDF's organizers can afford too many more one sided races....

*Why do I say that (again...)? Because the Giro is clearly the most exciting Grand Tour to watch these days IMO. The last two additions have been a lot of fun. The Giro is truly the one grand tour that I am looking forward to because they always seem to deliver an exciting race from beginning to end. 

*Will any of the young Americans stay healthy and take a step toward the next level. Talansky seemed to signal that he is ready with his Du Dauphine win two years ago and Tejay seems to always be in the mix in week long stage races, but are either of them or any other Americans really grand tour contenders? If not, is there anyone in the pipeline that should give those of us on this side of the pond hope? 


The Teams

*I think it's wide open race for the majority of races this season. Etixx lost some key components with Uran, Kwiatkowski and Cavendish, but recovered well by signing D. Martin and Kittell (if he can recover from a horrible 2015). Cannondale released it's senior guys and rebuilt about as well as a team with their budget can by signing Uran, Simon Clarke, and Pierre Rolland (who I kind of expect to have one the best seasons he has in a while). Trek added Ryder and Stetina, and a few youngsters, but lost Jungles to Etixx. I still don't expect much from them in 2016, but foresee great things in 2017 when they will have a lot of money to spend. Tinkoff is basically who they were last year, so they should be competitive again. Same for Giant, AG2R, Katusha, Lotto Jumbo, Orica, Lotto Soudal, etc. 

*Who will surprise us? Who will be the upstarts that bring it to the big boys? MTN proved themselves worthy and had so many great moments last year. The new kids from Africa won stages, held leader's jerseys, and challenged the big boys every chance they got. They added some star power with Cavendish, Renshaw, Eisel, Fraile, Haas, and others, which one has to expect to change the focus some. Will they continue to win with the change in focus? Is Cav still a dominant sprinter and can he be productive in one day races again? It sounds like the team may be expecting him to. How will all of that play out? Giant was active from the Spring until the Vuelta. Can they build on the success they had last year? Can AG2R recapture the magic they had two seasons ago? 

Controversy

*UCI vs. ASO- What does all of this tension mean for cycling and how will the battle play out? Will there be serious reforms? Who will the cyclists union eventually support? Can any good come from this?

*To Disc or Not to Disc- Discs will be introduced into World Tour races (and amateur races) this year? How does that impact racing? Will pros even try them? Will the transition end up being seemless like electronic drivetrains despite all of squabbling or will we see carnage and chaos? 

What are your thoughts? What are the things you are hoping or expect to see, the questions you have, the races you are excited for, the battles you can't wait to take in, etc?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sep has bad intentions:

Vanmarcke on the mend; Bad Homburg hoping for Tour de France visit - News Shorts | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Guys with something to prove:

5 riders with a point to prove in 2016 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting Rashadabd! I was just lamenting the the off season a couple of days ago. I'm not sure what I'm looking most forward to this year. I really do want to see if Boonen and Cancellara have the form and health to put it to the young guys for one more year. It's great when there are epic battles between seasoned winners, but also exciting to see some young guns show that that they could be the future. The TdF will be of great interest to me, since it's the only time of the year that my wife let's me dominate the TV . The 'Sky' show is getting a bit boring, but we will see who has the team and the form to grab a podium spot this year.

As far as the ASO & UCI go, I'm a bit weary of the politics of cycling. The UCI's bureaucratic incompetence continues to dumbfound, but I'm not sure if a commercial for profit entity, like the ASO, is good for cycling. It seems like they skim too much profit off the top that could go to riders and teams.

In any case, I just can't wait for the spring season to begin!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

No problem and I feel the same (can we get this party started already!!!!). I would love to see one last healthy on form Boonen vs healthy on form Cancellara battle before they hang it up as well. I feel like Cancellara has a little more left in the tank, but Boonen can surprise the peloton if his offseason training and early races go well. When either one is on, the peloton is in trouble. I can't imagine a high stakes race when both are at their best.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok,you guys have talked me into it. I officially want to see Boonen and Cancellara in top shape this spring! I must admit, though, I won't cry if their efforts fall crushingly short when the rainbow stripes fly past them on the Paterberg or in the Roubaix velodrome.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I also love the Spring Classics. The Ardennes along with Flanders and Paris-Roubaix. I expect to see Valverde on the podium in at least 2 if not all three of the Ardennes classics and most likely win at least 1 of them. Also remember he will have the added help of Dani Moreno, which will make Valverde even harder to beat there. I hope to see one last battle in the spring classics between Cancellara and Boonen. I'm curious to see how Valverde does in his first attempt at Flanders. I would love to see Contador win the Tour in his final season and I do think he can, although Froome will be tough to beat again this year. Also with Nibabli going to the Giro, I expect Aru to least Astana at the Tour. I think the battle for the Tour will be Froome, Contador, Quintana, Aru, and Bendet. Of course we then have the Olympics which will be interesting. Although I think the favorite will be Valverde and I think he will have a very good shot at winning it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Good stuff gentlemen. I actually had no idea that Valverde is planning to ride Flanders. That is interesting and could be a problem for some to keep up with on the climbs. Korno, you are a man after my own heart, I love me some Flanders, Roubaix and Ardennes....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd, well actually a gal after your heart.  The classics are my favorite part of the season and to me the most exciting. Yes, Valverde is planning on racing Flanders. Actually his schedual for this season is basically all classics/one day races. He is only racing 1 stage race before the Giro (unless they add Valencia to his schedual). He's also said he's planning on racing all 3 Grand Tours this year. (Yes I'm a fan of Movistar, and a huge fan of Valverde. No I do not speak Spanish, but can semi read it, and pay attention to some Spanish media to follow Valverde.)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Rashadabd, well actually a gal after your heart.  The classics are my favorite part of the season and to me the most exciting. Yes, Valverde is planning on racing Flanders. Actually his schedual for this season is basically all classics/one day races. He is only racing 1 stage race before the Giro (unless they add Valencia to his schedual). He's also said he's planning on racing all 3 Grand Tours this year. (Yes I'm a fan of Movistar, and a huge fan of Valverde. No I do not speak Spanish, but can semi read it, and pay attention to some Spanish media to follow Valverde.)


Even better, lol. My bad... That's exciting to hear because those are the races I love watching him in the most. He's definitely a great one and the guy to beat in those races. I obviously think Kwiatkowski and Bling Matthews will be in the mix and Gilbert will give it his all as well.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem. I'm one of those rare female sports fans. My husband got me to start watching pro cycling back around 2004-2005 and Valverde was who I picked at my favorite from the beginning. You're right, Kwiatkowski, Matthews and Gilbert will be there as well. I think Sagan is going to get better at the cobbled classics as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> No problem. I'm one of those rare female sports fans. My husband got me to start watching pro cycling back around 2004-2005 and Valverde was who I picked at my favorite from the beginning. You're right, Kwiatkowski, Matthews and Gilbert will be there as well. I think Sagan is going to get better at the cobbled classics as well.


Cool! I have been trying to get wife into it for at least five years, but I have failed miserably thus far. She's a pretty big pro basketball (NBA), soccer, boxing, and MMA fan though.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Cool! I have been trying to get wife into it for at least five years, but I have failed miserably thus far. She's a pretty big pro basketball (NBA), soccer, boxing, and MMA fan though.


Good luck. It took me some time to understand the tactics, once I learned that I really started enjoying it. I'm a big football and hockey fan as well. Along with college basketball and auto racing. Although I played soccer as a kid, the only way I'll watch it is it has to be European teams. I find MLS to be boring. Played softball and basketball as well and will watching pro baseball sometimes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Good luck. It took me some time to understand the tactics, once I learned that I really started enjoying it. I'm a big football and hockey fan as well. Along with college basketball and auto racing. Although I played soccer as a kid, the only way I'll watch it is it has to be European teams. I find MLS to be boring. Played softball and basketball as well and will watching pro baseball sometimes.


Thanks, but I guess I have just come to accept it's not her thing at this point. She likes riding and other sports, but just isn't interested in pro cycling much. I am a big Arsenal fan, so we mostly watch English Premier League these days, but we are trying to get into MLS more since we will have a local team here soon and we would like to take our kids to games, etc.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

As long as she likes to ride.  My team is Real Madrid and basically if we watch any soccer it usually is La Liga. The closest top level pro team to us is the Carolina Hurricanes. I'm sure your kids will enjoy any games you can take them to. I've been to NFL, NHL, NBA and major league baseball games. (Grew up in Ohio right between Cleveland and Pittsburgh). The only pro cycling event I've ever been to was the Worlds in Richmond. We never thought we'd ever be able to see any of those guys in person. It was much fun. My husband took a ton of pictures, but am still waiting for him to edit them so I can both post them as well as print them out for a photo album.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> As long as she likes to ride.  My team is Real Madrid and basically if we watch any soccer it usually is La Liga. The closest top level pro team to us is the Carolina Hurricanes. I'm sure your kids will enjoy any games you can take them to. I've been to NFL, NHL, NBA and major league baseball games. (Grew up in Ohio right between Cleveland and Pittsburgh). The only pro cycling event I've ever been to was the Worlds in Richmond. We never thought we'd ever be able to see any of those guys in person. It was much fun. My husband took a ton of pictures, but am still waiting for him to edit them so I can both post them as well as print them out for a photo album.


Cool, we're your neighbors to the south. We missed the worlds and my wife went to school in that area. I hate that we couldn't get there. It was a great race that I have watched at least three times now.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

We actually live in NC. We went for the weekend. Watched the U23 race when we got into town. Spent Saturday sightseeing then went to the men's race Sunday. Had a nice spot to see the guys twice per lap. Wore my Spanish Champion's Movistar Jersey and took a Spanish flag with us. The entire Spanish team knew we were there. After the last time they rode by on the last lap we tried to get close to the finish line, and ended up where we could see a TV in the feed zone area to see the finish of the race. The Spanish and Kazastan riders who had pulled out were watching the TV on the race course with all of us fans watching it on the sidewalk behind the fencing. That was really cool actually. The funniest part was after the finish when Valverde finished 5th the Spanish riders (Rodriuz, Erviti, and Izagirre) looked at each other and shrugged, then saw me and shrugged because they very literally had no idea if they were supposed to be happy or dissapointed with Valverde 5th place.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you like the Classics, this is one guy you probably want to keep an eye on:

Edward Theuns Q&A: Belgian looking to turn podium finishes into victories | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I think Nibali is done with Astana. Their future in stage racing is now with Aru.

Sky will still be the dominant team in stage racing. Adding Mikel Landa was a great move.

However, the guy I'm most interested in Tom Dumoulin. He's young, he has the body type of Wiggins, and he had said he models himself after Wiggins. He's a big diesel, who can also keep up with most skinnies on the climbs, and will leave them in the dust in the time trial. At the 2015 Vuelta, he was leading Aru right until Stage 20 (the final climbing stage).

https://youtu.be/ipqMxa0CGaI?t=1h53m40s

I'd like to see him do the TdF and some Classics. I think he'd be even better at TdF since it has less steep climbs and more TT, which should fit him. Vuelta was just too much climbing and he finally cracked at stage 20.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

J Vaughters on what Cannondale is bringing to the table for 2016:

Cannondale


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

great write up... I can't wait to see what 2016 has in store.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> great write up... I can't wait to see what 2016 has in store.


Thanks man. Me too! The real action is only about one week away now.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, that was a superb write-up Rashadabd.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Yes, that was a superb write-up Rashadabd.


Thanks man.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

What DirectTv channel is going to air cycling races this year?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LuckyB said:


> What DirectTv channel is going to air cycling races this year?


I watch a lot of races online (steephill.tv and cyclingfans.com), but NBC Sports usually covers the Tour de France and some of the build up races prior to it. BIEN usually shows some races as well. Beyond that, I am not sure. If you can get Eurosport somehow, you are golden because they show a bunch of races.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's the semi classics and classics for me. The stage races not so much. Favourite? Easy, The Strade Bianche:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> It's the semi classics and classics for me. The stage races not so much. Favourite? Easy, The Strade Bianche:


Great race, I LOVE the uphill finish. I have watched the last few editions multiple times while on the spin bike and it's probably my favorite semi-classic as well.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I watch a lot of races online (steephill.tv and cyclingfans.com), but NBC Sports usually covers the Tour de France and some of the build up races prior to it. BIEN usually shows some races as well. Beyond that, I am not sure. If you can get Eurosport somehow, you are golden because they show a bunch of races.


Universal Sports (625) is gone now. It had a lot of the races last year. I live out in the country so streaming internet eats up data and is choppy at best. I hope a channel will step up for Universal Sport or something. I don't mind the rebroadcast of some of the lesser races either.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Great race, I LOVE the uphill finish. I have watched the last few editions multiple times while on the spin bike and it's probabl my favorite semi-classic as well.


I love the gravel so much that I got my own club to make a little race that uses our local gravel roads. It has grown somewhat over the years and has now Norwegian Cup status. 
Pix here: BILDER FRA GYLNE GUTUER | Nyheter | LANDEVEI.NO


Sadly we don't have Sienna...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> I love the gravel so much that I got my own club to make a little race that uses our local gravel roads. It has grown somewhat over the years and has now Norwegian Cup status.
> Pix here: BILDER FRA GYLNE GUTUER | Nyheter | LANDEVEI.NO
> 
> 
> Sadly we don't have Sienna...


Very cool!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LuckyB said:


> Universal Sports (625) is gone now. It had a lot of the races last year. I live out in the country so streaming internet eats up data and is choppy at best. I hope a channel will step up for Universal Sport or something. I don't mind the rebroadcast of some of the lesser races either.


This is from last year and my guess is that coverage will be similar this year for most networks. I'm not sure who will pick up the coverage that Universal Sports was providing. Please let us know if you find something.

Where to watch pro cycling in the U.S. this year - VeloNews.com


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, all that *****ing at Comcast for not adding US to their channel line-up and now it's up in smoke :-(

Thank for the post on Cannondale, looks like they have some cards to play. I'm happy for them, after being POed at Vaughters because he was a tool last year.
Kits are pretty good, except for POC helmets.

Let the racing begin!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

AJL said:


> Yeah, all that *****ing at Comcast for not adding US to their channel line-up and now it's up in smoke :-(
> 
> Thank for the post on Cannondale, looks like they have some cards to play. I'm happy for them, after being POed at Vaughters because he was a tool last year.
> Kits are pretty good, except for POC helmets.
> ...


Happy to. I am trying to support them (and Dimension Data) this year as well. Amen on let's get to some racing.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

AJL said:


> POC helmets


are cool, like SAAB cars before GM made a mess of it all.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

With Universal Sports gone, U.S. fans get less coverage - VeloNews.com

Better than nothing?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Since the classics aren't being shown as picked up, I'm guessing we also aren't going to be seeing Fleche Wallone, Liege, Paris-Robouix, Flanders. I'm sure I'm missing something else that Universal had as far as the classics go. Will just have to find ways to watch on the internet. We need Eurosport.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Fleche Wallone, Liege, Paris-Robouix where on NBC Sports last year. 

Makes me mad since upgraded just for the cycling on Universal. At least they finished the season. It'd be nice if DirectTV got one of the Euro cycling channels.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

We need Eurosport bad. I would switch to any provider that offered it in a heartbeat.


----------



## 16k-rpm (Jul 19, 2012)

FYI it appears the Tour Down Under will be aired on Universal HD (Comcast Channel 822).


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

LuckyB said:


> With Universal Sports gone, U.S. fans get less coverage - VeloNews.com
> 
> Better than nothing?



Argh! I guess all the attention and goodwill that LA earned for cycling fans has finally imploded. No classics at all - bah!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Well. This sub forum is called "Pro Cycling - Tour de France" for a reason I suppose.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Well. This sub forum is called "Pro Cycling - Tour de France" for a reason I suppose.


LOL, you're on a roll!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Are we about to see the rebirth of Pierre Rolland?

Vaughters on Rolland: 'He was training like someone was training in 1975' - VeloNews.com


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Are we about to see the rebirth of Pierre Rolland?
> 
> Vaughters on Rolland: 'He was training like someone was training in 1975' - VeloNews.com


I read that article... interesting. Let's how it amounts to something because Cannaondale-Garmin had a dreadful season last year. I think the only wins were Formolo and Ben King.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I read that article... interesting. Let's how it amounts to something because Cannaondale-Garmin had a dreadful season last year. I think the only wins were Formolo and Ben King.


Yeah, not a great year at all and B. King is out for the foreseeable future. I like the combination of Uran, Formolo, Talansky, and Rolland though. I also think their classics squad will be significantly better.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cannondale's plan for kicking the season of right (cover all of your bases with proven talent, which is a novel idea for them):

Wegelius: We have options for every stage at the Tour Down Under | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, not a great year at all and B. King is out for the foreseeable future. I like the combination of Uran, Formolo, Talansky, and Rolland though. I also think their classics squad will be significantly better.


They also picked up Toms Skujins. I was really impressed with him last year in the TOC and the followed the rest of his season after that. he put in some strong rides and I'm glad to see that someone picked him up. It'll be interesting to see what he can do...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> They also picked up Toms Skujins. I was really impressed with him last year in the TOC and the followed the rest of his season after that. he put in some strong rides and I'm glad to see that someone picked him up. It'll be interesting to see what he can do...


I REALLY like him. I hear he is going to target 1 week stage races and possibly hilly one day races as of now. Makes sense.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh bummer, didn't know Ben King had a broken fibula


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Something else of interest for this year is Valverde's claim that he is going to attempt to race all 3 Grand Tours. He's basically stated that to the Spanish media a handful of tiems since Movistar's team meetings in Nov. His boss has stated that Valverde racing all 3 was not the orginal plan, however, since Valverde has told several reports he plans to race all 3 the team is basically saying ok, whatever. They said he can race all three they just aren't sure it's necessarily a smart idea.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Something else of interest for this year is Valverde's claim that he is going to attempt to race all 3 Grand Tours. He's basically stated that to the Spanish media a handful of tiems since Movistar's team meetings in Nov. His boss has stated that Valverde racing all 3 was not the orginal plan, however, since Valverde has told several reports he plans to race all 3 the team is basically saying ok, whatever. They said he can race all three they just aren't sure it's necessarily a smart idea.


That sounds crazy to me, especially after trying to match his typical performances in the Ardennes, but hey if he's feeling it....


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I REALLY like him. I hear he is going to target 1 week stage races and possibly hilly one day races as of now. Makes sense.


just realized that Cannondale-Garmin also picked up Wouter Wippert, who seems to be a reasonably promising sprinter. He was battling at TDU and TOC last year for Drapac.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> just realized that Cannondale-Garmin also picked up Wouter Wippert, who seems to be a reasonably promising sprinter. He was battling at TDU and TOC last year for Drapac.


Yep. They now have a true sprint train and a legit classics team along with a good group of climbers and GC men. We'll see how it all plays out, but it should be a lot more fun to watch them this year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Their official team launch is online Monday afternoon. Here's the details:

The 2016 Cannondale Pro Cycling Team presentation will be hosted via global webcast on Monday, January 18. The webcast invites fans from around the world to learn more about the 2016 Cannondale Pro Cycling Team and take part in the excitement heading into the 2016 season.

The online presentation coverage will feature an interview with Jonathan Vaughters, team CEO and manager, where he will take viewers through the 2016 team-building process; interviews with key returning and new riders; and interviews with sport directors Charly Wegelius and Andreas Klier, who will talk about 2016 race goals, tactics and mentoring young athletes. The launch will also provide an inside look at the team’s camp in Aspen, Colorado and the unveiling of an all-new fan kit.

Brad Sohner, pro cycling announcer and the voice of the Amgen Tour of California and USA Pro Challenge, will serve as launch host, while Tim Johnson, Cannondale Brand Ambassador, will serve as color commentator. Together, they will provide their own insight into the building of the 2016 Cannondale Pro Cycling Team, the athletes and the season ahead.

Media are invited to share and host the webcast.

WHEN: 
Monday, Jan. 18, 2016 at 2 p.m. EST.

WHERE:
Access video of the webcast here.
Access video for embedding here, beginning Monday, Jan. 18, at 1 p.m. EST.

Links:

http://www.cannondale.com/com/2016 green argyle

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dmhvbrgjwl6rhfj/AABU4jANcklxvsd8TE4UBRTca?dl=0


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> That sounds crazy to me, especially after trying to match his typical performances in the Ardennes, but hey if he's feeling it....


Plus don't forget the Olympics. I think what may very well be going on here is that the Vuelta is Valverde's favorite race and he just doesn't want to miss it, plus he's had a LOT of success at that race. He's also stated he wants to race all 3 in one year as well just to be able to say he's done it. I think it's crazy as well, and he's my favorite rider. Plus it appears that even his own team boss' have no intertest in saying no to him. So I guess we'll see.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's a lot, but Cav is biting off quite a bit this year as well. We'll see....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, that's a lot, but Cav is biting off quite a bit this year as well. We'll see....


True, he is as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's the Cannondale team presentation. I really like these guys and I am pulling for them to have a great season. 

http://youtu.be/8Sh-Icl4JJQ


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The UCI has announced the number of riders each country gets. Spain and Italy are the only two that get 5 riders for the road race and 2 for the time trial. Great Briton, Columbia, and Belgium are the other 3 countries that get 5 for the road race, but only 1 for the time trail. The US gets 2 for the road race and 2 for the time trial.
Here's the link from cyclingnews: UCI announces men's road Olympic quotas | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

KoroninK said:


> ... I think what may very well be going on here is that the Vuelta is Valverde's favorite race and he just doesn't want to miss it, plus he's had a LOT of success at that race. ...


Cynic that I am, I think he's collecting whatever appearance money he an before retirement.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

JSR said:


> Cynic that I am, I think he's collecting whatever appearance money he an before retirement.


Except that has 1 more year on his currently contract. He's signed through the 2017 season, and he's saying he wants one more contract after this one. Anytime he's asked about retiring (esp since so many others around his age are retiring at the end of this year) he keeps saying he has no intent on retiring anytime soon. He said something about he'll cut back his race day schedule before he gets around to retiring, but for now he still intends on targeting around 80 race days like he has for awhile now.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

3rd for Stybar in his opening race today. It would have been an all Etixx podium if Kwiat would have stayed. I feel like big things are going to happen for old Styby this year. 

Challenge Mallorca: Trofeo Pollença-Port de Andratx 2016: Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> 3rd for Stybar in his opening race today. It would have been an all Etixx podium if Kwiat would have stayed. I feel like big things are going to happen for old Styby this year.
> 
> Challenge Mallorca: Trofeo Pollença-Port de Andratx 2016: Results | Cyclingnews.com


Sweet! I have a feeling that Stybar is going to have a good year too.


----------

